# Round One - Game Five Thread: Sacramento vs. Dallas (4/29)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.*









*#4 Sacramento Kings vs. #5 Dallas Mavericks
Arco Arena, Thursday April 29, 2004
7:30 PT, TNT/News10*


*Probable Starters*











































































*Kings lead best of 7 series 3-1

• April 18 at Kings, 12:30 p.m. (Sacramento 116, Dallas 105)
• April 20 at Kings, 7:30 p.m. (Sacramento 83, Dallas 79)
• April 24 at Dallas, 4 p.m. (Dallas 104, Sacramento 79)
• April 26 at Dallas, 6:30 p.m. (Sacramento 94, Dallas 92)
• April 29 at Kings, 7:30 p.m. 
• May 2 at Dallas, TBA * 
• May 4 at Kings, TBA **


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets finish this...


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Hopefully, last game we play against the mavs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing would please me more than to see these Mavericks sent out of the playoffs, especially after that little skit they did in Dallas. Im sure that skit hurt them more than it hurt them... As you can see (Christie 15 rebonds,Bibby 24 points) Christie was made fun of, and Bibby was openly pissed about it. And they torched the Mavs last night... Good job Dallas, thats not what you guys wanted, thats just the thing the Kings needed to get fired up


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

They didnt really torch the Mavs when they only lost by 2 points...

I still commend Sac on the win in game 4, the Mavs simply just came up short.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> They didnt really torch the Mavs when they only lost by 2 points...
> 
> I still commend Sac on the win in game 4, the Mavs simply just came up short.


I was referring to Christie and Bibby torching the Mavs, not the team as a whole...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Alright let's shut the door on these no defense playing, fastbreaking, crazy shooting Cuban-led foos...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 104
Mavericks 89


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview 

SacBee Playoff notebook: Clincher is Kings' singular mind-set/Miller Update


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

*It's as good as done!*

HI! This is my 1st post here at BasketBallBoards.net but I have been reading for a while. I wasnt to acquaint myself with you guys. I am a Kings and Bulls fan, Kings 1st of course. I live in Chicago. Im Serbian, just like Peja and Vlade and Peja is my favorite player in the NBA. Im really excited about joinging these boards and I look forward to watching the Kings rock the Mavs tonight!!! :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: It's as good as done!*



> Originally posted by <b>KingsBullsFan1</b>!
> HI! This is my 1st post here at BasketBallBoards.net but I have been reading for a while. I wasnt to acquaint myself with you guys. I am a Kings and Bulls fan, Kings 1st of course. I live in Chicago. Im Serbian, just like Peja and Vlade and Peja is my favorite player in the NBA. Im really excited about joinging these boards and I look forward to watching the Kings rock the Mavs tonight!!! :yes:


Welcome to the board...hope to see you posting often


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: It's as good as done!*



> Originally posted by <b>KingsBullsFan1</b>!
> HI! This is my 1st post here at BasketBallBoards.net but I have been reading for a while. I wasnt to acquaint myself with you guys. I am a Kings and Bulls fan, Kings 1st of course. I live in Chicago. Im Serbian, just like Peja and Vlade and Peja is my favorite player in the NBA. Im really excited about joinging these boards and I look forward to watching the Kings rock the Mavs tonight!!! :yes:


Welcome KingsBullsFan1. You'll like it here.


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanx for the welcome guys! I'll definitley post often!!! By the way, If you need help moderating, I can moderate. I mod at a White Sox message board and I have been a mod of 2 previous NBA Message Boards. (NBAWire and NBAScoop)


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

We just keep racking up Kings fans on BBB.net, Welcome KingsBullsFan1.

Mavs 114 - 121 Kings

Peja: 33 pts
Webber: 21 pts, 9 Reb, 9 dimes
Christie: 16 pts, 8 Reb, 7 dimes
Miller: 17 pts, 13 Reb


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanx SacTown16. The more Kings fans, the merrier.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Ridiculous, Dallas up 12-2. 
Whenever Webber gets the ball, the rest of the team is doing exactly what I'm doing-watching him. They better fix it quick.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings better win this one, because it will be game 7 if they don't.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

TURN THE SPRINKLER SYSTEM ON, MIKE BIBBY IS ON FIRE :vbanana:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Miller hits a 3!!!

Sacramento 96
Dallas 96

One quarter to go...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It is a good thing that Adelman started the second half with Miller instead of Divac...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

BALL GAME :vbanana:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Good Game and Good series Kings. Good luck in the semis


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento 119
Dallas 118

Bibby: 36 Points (6/8 3P), 8 Assists, and 5 Steals
Stojakovic: 23 Points, 10 Assists, and 3 Steals
Miller: 21 Points (10/14 FG), 5 Rebounds, and 6 Assists
Christie: 13 Points, 6 Rebounds, and 8 Assists

http://www.nba.com/games/20040429/DALSAC/boxscore.html


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Good luck to Dallas for next year, i expect to see major changes. It was a great series, good team, lets see what Cuban has left... Good game, good series, good job... :clap: And yes Bibby was :fire: :fire: :fire: my GOODNESS, he was UNSTOPPABLE... And another defensive by who? I believe that was Peja... Peja was actually trying to foul, but had there not been a foul to give, that wouldnt have been called... Thats three times they went at Peja and they are 0-3... Songaila was awesome, Webber, it was just an awful night for him... Defensively he matches up SOOOOOOOOO much better with Minnesota, hell probably end up on Ervin Johnson and Madsen... Which is good for Chris... Vlade will also see more PT most likely. And how bout that game from Brad? Two in a row for Brad... Christie played an average playoff Christie game, ive almost come to expect those numbers from him... But what can i say about Bibby... *"Peja VU Please insert Bibby Dance Picture,Thanks"*


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I wanted to smash the TV in the first quarter. I knew the Kings were gonna come back but I didnt know exactly when. Everything went perfect for us pretty much. Now, it's Minnesota. We can do it, I really do believe.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I wonder what dallas thinks of that cartoon now..

I'm happy the series is over, I really like Dallas, and I can go back to supporting them, and people are always harrassing me about looking like Dirk, too bad hes 10 inches taller...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Tons O' pics from the clincher...*


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

:vbanana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: 

Bring on the wolves


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

congrats guys, good luck in da 2nd round...the wierd thing is all the game we lost were pretty close, but we won 1 game by like 25 pts, and like 2 gamewinning shots were missed, i dno bout dis game but it was close...we need to TRADE WALKER..good luck vs minn


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The technical on this play was HUGE!!!!!. I didn't realize it until now how big that was. Oh yes Theo i agree Walker is gone. But good luck against the Wolves, Kings.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

yer, he totally ruined team chemistry..i think we also may see finley(hopefully) gone, hes getting old and we need Dirk to be our star, this year he averaged like -4ppg and 1rpg compared to last year:upset: he needs to be our main mun, go to guy


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Everyone's jumping on the Bibby bandwagon now, eh? Well as long as you stay on it, there's no prob.  Webber pissed me off so much, it makes me angry just thinking about it while typing this out. I can kinda understand now why Adelman doesn't bench Webber most of the time when he's playing badly. He'll sulk on the bench and when he comes back into the game, he plays angry and makes stupid plays. It was also very childish to complain about it in his post-game interview. Did he not see that almost immediately after he was benched and Songaila was put into the game, the Kings made their run to come back into the game. If Adelman hadn't benched Webber at that point, the Kings would probably have gotten blown out. Of course the fact that the run started right then had absolutely nothing with that and it was purely coincidental.  OK that's my Webber rant for the day. 

Great effort by everyone else. Our defensive stopper did it again!  If they keep playing the way they were the last 3 quarters, they may be title bound. Bring on Minny!


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Great Game*

Does anyone else smell that? It smells like fried Wolf! :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> Everyone's jumping on the Bibby bandwagon now, eh? Well as long as you stay on it, there's no prob.  Webber pissed me off so much, it makes me angry just thinking about it while typing this out. I can kinda understand now why Adelman doesn't bench Webber most of the time when he's playing badly. He'll sulk on the bench and when he comes back into the game, he plays angry and makes stupid plays. It was also very childish to complain about it in his post-game interview. Did he not see that almost immediately after he was benched and Songaila was put into the game, the Kings made their run to come back into the game. If Adelman hadn't benched Webber at that point, the Kings would probably have gotten blown out. Of course the fact that the run started right then had absolutely nothing with that and it was purely coincidental.  OK that's my Webber rant for the day.
> 
> Great effort by everyone else. Our defensive stopper did it again!  If they keep playing the way they were the last 3 quarters, they may be title bound. Bring on Minny!


Webber was a great player but I don't think he'll ever be the same because of his injuries. everytime he touched the ball I knew we were gonna have a turnover. he keeps it in his hands too long. just pass it. and also about vlade. BMiller should start. cause then he plays better. and he's 10times better then vlade. :yes:


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Vlade will play more against a more defensive focused team in Minny if they can close out on Denver. But it was kinda weird because in the 1st 3 games, Webber dominated, but in game 4 and 5, Webber was causing turnovers and trying too much. But Miller should play more. He was a friggin all star!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings of the comeback: Sacramento rallies from 16-point hole to win series 



> "I was just trying to be aggressive," said Bibby, who made 14 of 23 field-goal attempts, including six of eight from three-point range. "I wasn't aggressive in the first quarter. When (Chris Webber) went to the bench, I wanted to try to make things happen and get things going for the team."
> 
> Bibby had plenty of help from the unusual mix in the second quarter. Adelman said the group was so effective he couldn't take them off the floor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It's Bibby at his omnipresent best 



> Bibby, placing the finishing spin on a wildly entertaining playoff game against the Dallas Mavericks, the series finale it finally turned out, with a dagger of a three-point shot, and then leaping into the air like Braves outfielder Andruw Jones and stealing a Steve Nash pass that, if nothing else, deprived the desperate Mavs of another late shot opportunity. "Mike just put us on his back and carried us," praised Doug Christie afterward, when the Kings had finally closed out this opening-round series. "Wow. He was amazing."
> 
> And in this game? On this night? Possessions were everything, timing of utmost importance. Every field-goal attempt counted whether missed or made because ultimately, until Peja Stojakovic's outstretched arms caused Dirk Nowitzki to hesitate just a second before releasing the potential game-winner, neither team consistently denied the other.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Much bigger than a first-round win 



> "Three games could have gone either way," Adelman said afterward, and that's part of the story. Part of the story is that Peja Stojakovic made defensive stops in the final seconds of three victories, including the one Thursday, when he actually deliberately tried to foul Nowitzki on the final possession (the Kings weren't in a free-throw penalty situation) and couldn't get one called.
> 
> Three Stojakovic stops, or three wildly underwhelming Dallas possessions. Take your pick. The Mavs - erratic, stop-and-start, unable to finish right up to Nowitzki's final miss - were the right opponent here. But that's only part of the story, and it may take awhile to sort out the rest. It may take awhile to know whether it was significant that Webber sat out an entire quarter, the second, while his teammates got the Kings back in this game after trailing by 13 at the end of the first.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> Webber pissed me off so much, it makes me angry just thinking about it while typing this out. I can kinda understand now why Adelman doesn't bench Webber most of the time when he's playing badly. He'll sulk on the bench and when he comes back into the game, he plays angry and makes stupid plays. It was also very childish to complain about it in his post-game interview. Did he not see that almost immediately after he was benched and Songaila was put into the game, the Kings made their run to come back into the game. If Adelman hadn't benched Webber at that point, the Kings would probably have gotten blown out. Of course the fact that the run started right then had absolutely nothing with that and it was purely coincidental.  OK that's my Webber rant for the day.


:yes: 

I was screaming at the TV for most of the 4th quarter for Adelman to put in Darius...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Songaila was a flat out stud, i was shocked when he dunked that ball on the break, he was into it big time.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Come on guys, lets not badmouth the player that put Sacramento on the map... Talk about a bandwaggon... (Even tho i was frustrated with Webber last night as well) and he wasnt complaining about not playing the second quarter. What he was saying was that, his knee hurt, and that when he didnt play the whole second quarter then going into halftime, it hurt even more... Players do alot of this :| when Webber grabs the ball. I like the big man post, but i like how when Webber is out of the game, they let Christie and Bibby do alot... Dribbling and penetrating and what not... I think Webber and Vlade will be alot more effective against the rest of the playoffs teams we face... Unless we play Detroit... And lets not forget what Webber did in the first three games... He was awesome...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So quick to forget that he carried the team in games 1-3...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, Im not going to give him to much credit for leading them straight to a huge blowout in game three...

A kings-mavs series is too bizarre, I wouldnt say the kings will play better without webber from now on, but they seemed to in games 4 and 5 when he was (of course) slow on D, and the offense was ineffective when run through him. Against the wolves there will at least be someone on the court that he can guard...


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Webber is amazing. Get off his back. Why are you criticizing the man that is about to bring a championship trophy to Sacramento? I have faith in Webber even when the games on the line, I want the ball in his or Bibby's hands.


----------

